# Und sie schwimmt doch!!!



## Silko-Werner (3. Juni 2012)

Endlich. Nach langer Bastelzeit ist es geschafft. Meine Schwimminsel zieht ihre Kreise.
Und hier noch ein paar Bilder zum Teichbauhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1143


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

He Hee ! 
Du weist aber schon Deutschland ist keine Insel !!!
Nun aber ,
Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus , haste für den Korpus mit PU-Schaum gearbeitet ?
Und mit wat haste die Steine "geklebt " ? Adhesal ?
LG Andre


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

genau.. verrats uns!!


----------



## Silko-Werner (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Ne PU - Schaum isses nicht. Hab 120er Styrodur genommen. Ja Volltreffer,es ist Adheseal. Kostet zwar ein paar Euro, aber das Zeug ist einfach nur geil. Naja Deutschland ist zwar keine Insel, dafür aber hoffentlich bald Europameister.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

hey werner was ist denn das für eine Pflanze da im 2ten bild in der mitte mit diesen buscheln ich hab die nähmlich auch bei mir und weiß nicht welche das ist


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Styrodur....    wo ist das her? Baumarkt?


----------



## Silko-Werner (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*



fischmolchlibelle schrieb:


> hey werner was ist denn das für eine Pflanze da im 2ten bild in der mitte mit diesen buscheln ich hab die nähmlich auch bei mir und weiß nicht welche das ist


  ich sag einfach mal __ Wollgras.


----------



## Silko-Werner (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Styrodur....    wo ist das her? Baumarkt?


Ja Baumarkt weis ich nicht,aber auf jeden Fall in jedem Baustoffhandel.


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

ah, danke, dann forsch ich morgen mal nach.. ich würde ja die Pflanzen in Körbe pflanzen und die Körbe in ein Loch im Styrodur stecken...   wie hast Du das geregelt?


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Hi Werner,
die Insel mit der Flagge und der Deko sieht supi aus. 
Das ist aber ein "Steingarten", bei dem eigentlich kein Teichwasser reinkommt oder ?


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Susanne,
diese Styrodur Platten gibt es fast in jedem Baumarkt.
Falls du Teichplanzen da rein machen willst, sägst du die passenden Löcher für die Körbe rein.
Der Rest, wie eine schöne Form oder das anbringen von Deko, sollte dann ähnlich sein.
Ich hab auch noch eine Styrodur Platte liegen, die mal als Pflanzeninsel schwimmen soll.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Hallo!

War eben mal Baumarkt- Shoppen, hab ne Jakodur Platte gekauft...  ist ja dasselbe zeug.. 

wie hast Du das bearbeitet?   ich hab nur ne Schleifmaus...  kann man das gut schneiden?

LG Susanne


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

ach so.. kann ich die Steine auch mit Silikon kleben?


----------



## Silko-Werner (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> War eben mal Baumarkt- Shoppen, hab ne Jakodur Platte gekauft...  ist ja dasselbe zeug..
> 
> ...


Hallo Susanne,
also mit ner Schleifmaus kommste, sag ich mal,nicht weit.Erst dachte ich mit ner Heißluftpistole
geht es super,aber Pustekuchen nur unförmige Löcher  und Verschmelzungen. Hab dann nen Winkelschleifer mit einer Fächerscheibe benutzt - auch nicht das Wahre aber es ging. Übrigens , um die Insel in Form zu bringen eignet sich eine ausklappbare Astsäge am besten. Die Löcher für die Pflanzkörbe hab ich mit einem scharfen Messer geschnitten.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Erst mal danke für die Beantwortung meiner vielen Fragen 

für die ,,Grobbearbeitung" wollte ich meine elektrische Säge nehmen...      

hmm.. nen Winkelschleifer... muss mal gucken, ob ich mir einen leihen kann...    ist vermutlich auch ne schöne Sauerei, was? 

wenn ich die Steine mit Silikon anklebe und das Ganze lange ausdünsten lasse, ist da dann auch Teichtauglich? oder kauf ich mir besser das  Innotec- Zeug?   da brauch ich vermutlich mehr als eine Tube oder?

LG Susanne


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Innotec Adheseal ist das Beste ... 
Schau bei ebay, da bieten sie mitunter auch mehrere Kartuschen zu einem günstigen Preis an 

Mandy


----------



## kuh (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

wie wunderschön, ichziehe meinen hut! tolle arbeit, sooo viel liebe steckt da drin! krieg ich manche teile davon nicht uach bei www.ebay.de gut gebraucht?

mfg!!


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Hey Kuh (die Anrede tut mir jetzt total Leid )

was willst Du denn da gebraucht bei ebay ersteigern ... ne leere Kartusche? 
So was kostet nicht viel Geld zum selber bauen.
Kannst auch 4 HT-Bögen und 4 Stück HT-Rohr nehmen, zusammenstecken und mit einer Kunstgaze vernähen ... und schon haste ne Insel 

Styrodur ist nicht teuer und Steinchen findeste auch am Wegesrand ...

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

so ein 25 Kilo Sack Rheinkies kostet hier 4,99 Euro....   die Platte hab ich für 12 Euro bekommen....   das ,,Teuerste" wird vermutlich der Kleber, wenns mit Silikon nix gibt


LG Susanne


----------



## docmatze (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Hallo,

also das sieht SPITZE aus!Wirklich toll gebaut.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> .... das ,,Teuerste" wird vermutlich der Kleber, wenns mit Silikon nix gibt


 
Meiner Meinung nach geht auch Sanitärsilikon!  Ansonsten sollte jeder Kleber der *ohne Lösungsmittel* ist auch funktionieren.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Silikon haben wir halt vom Umbau noch tonnenweise hier rum __ fliegen....  ich denke, wenn ichs lange genug ausdünsten lasse, wird das nix schaden?!?


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Hallo 
Silikon schadet nix ! Aquarien werden damit doch geklebt , ist zwar Spezielleres aber nur wegen der Kraftschlüssigkeit ! 
LG Andre


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

das normale Silikon hat halt Essigsäure drin, das muss ich halt komplett ausdünsten lassen


----------



## Silko-Werner (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Hallo Leute,hier mal paar Infos zu Adheseal http://www.innotec-online.de/index.php?ID=4&section_id=15&subID=3
Und hier mal ein paar Preise. Übrigens hab ich ungefähr knapp 1 1/2 Kartuschen benötigt.
http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_42oua98khg_b
Also ich kann es nur empfehlen. Würde da nicht so auf den Preis achten.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

naja.. bei 1,5 Kartuschen gehts ja, ich vermutete schon 4-5 Stück, dann wärs etwas heftig.....  hab auch den Orca Kleber entdeckt, vielleicht wär der was? hab mit demselben Zeug ( von JBL ) meine Schiefermauer im 
Aquarium geklebt...


----------



## Silko-Werner (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Hallo Lucy79,
gibt es auch Bilder von deinem Projekt? Kannst ruhig mal ein paar posten.


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

hehe, bin fertig...     habs etwas anders gemacht, aber die Grundidee ist dieselbe    bitte im letzten bild die blauen Schnüre ignorieren, die werden noch geändert


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

..habe übrigens als Kleber einen PU Hybrid genommen....


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

...und hab nur nen 8 cm dicken Jackodur genommen, mehr gibts hier nicht


----------



## lonely (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Und wie hast du es jetzt letzten Endes bearbeitet ? Mit welchen Werkzeugen ?

*.*


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

ganz einfach mit ner elektrischen Säge grob in Form geschnitten, mit ner Stichsäge den Rand abgeschrägt, die Löcher für die Körbe mit nem Küchenmesser eingebracht und dann Steine mit nem PU Hybridkleber drauf..   bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis


----------



## lonely (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Und sie schwimmt doch!!!*

Interessant...Interessant...  *Merkzettel schreib*


----------

